# Not Trolls, but there ought to be a name.



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

What's the deal with the idiots on some of the gun forums (certainly not this one, of course) that post about things that are obviously plagiarized from magazines and other sources to make themselves sound so all knowing? WTFO? I've been reading some stuff one of the idiots posted that not only came from another source (not being quoted) but made no sense to anybody but the guy posting. If there is not already a name for this type of poster we need to make one up. It needs to also include those nuts that post about things no one cares about. Most of these people come across very condesending and pompous and the sad part is sometimes they don't even know it! Keep it clean but we definitely need a name. Let's have some suggestions. Rant off. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Excellent point Charlie, those guys are a pain in the ass. I don't know what to call them that can be written on a forum. Why don't we make something up?:mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

BTW, you made post #10,000 :smt025


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, we probably need some outside input here 'cause some of the names I thought of should not be put on the forum. Come on Denny, I know you can help out here. Shipwreck?


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

"Post-hole"?

Can't think of any more right now..


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

What a great start. Thanks A_J. It's so good, I nominate we use it 'till we decide something is better.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

How about "asshat"?:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Yeah, we probably need some outside input here 'cause some of the names I thought of should not be put on the forum. Come on Denny, I know you can help out here. Shipwreck?


Well, unfortunately, it's not enough to call them "banned"    :smt082


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Quote from 2400, How about "asshat"


That sounds good, but we've all heard that used for a variety of poster maladies (sp?). Good though, very good.


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

If you're looking for something shooting related - 

"Zero-ringer"

"Malf"

"FTE - Failure To Enlighten"


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Wack job? Wacko? Moron. Idiot. 3 fries short of a happy meal?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

How about "Asshat"?:mrgreen:


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> What's the deal with the idiots on some of the gun forums (certainly not this one, of course) that post about things that are obviously plagiarized from magazines and other sources to make themselves sound so all knowing? WTFO? I've been reading some stuff one of the idiots posted that not only came from another source (not being quoted) but made no sense to anybody but the guy posting. If there is not already a name for this type of poster we need to make one up. It needs to also include those nuts that post about things no one cares about. Most of these people come across very condesending and pompous and the sad part is sometimes they don't even know it! Keep it clean but we definitely need a name. Let's have some suggestions. Rant off. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Fake documents, and no one cares about their post....................................................................................I gotta go with "The Dan Rathers"


----------



## tejas (Jul 5, 2006)

How about REMF?

:smt067


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

You guys are great. I like 'em all. Whadda' think about "echoidiot"? The only one listening to him is himself.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

OK, give me a partial on REMF.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Short and simple - they are just posers


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

*Call em what they are...*

I refer to them as BSA's (Bull sh!t artists)


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

How about

"LookAtMeMommys"

These guys are emotionally about 7.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

How about AsshatREMF's?:mrgreen:


----------



## tejas (Jul 5, 2006)

Charlie said:


> OK, give me a partial on REMF.


Rear Echelon M***** F*****.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Uh,...OK, 10-4 :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think we get the idea now


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

OK, I'm gonna' put them in the hopper (hat, can, whatever) and start picking them out for future use. I'll post the prioritized list at a later date.


----------



## tejas (Jul 5, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Uh,...OK, 10-4 :mrgreen:


Sorry to be so blunt, but you did ask. 

I'm sure you know the type; full of all sorts of stories and information, yet lacking in experience. In other words, a BS artist.

I see them all the time at local gun shops and shows (usually wearing a SEAL or SF ball cap).


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Got it.

"Cliffy", "Claven" or "CliffClaven" - the postman from Cheers.

Clint


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Ding, ding, ding, ding we may have a WINNER here....:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 

I like Cliff, short and sweet.:mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

tejas said:


> Sorry to be so blunt, but you did ask.
> 
> No problem. It appears to be extremely valid. No offense taken. :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey Charlie, did you ever add up all the recomendations for a name for asshats?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I believe we are going to have to go with Cliff for now. More in-depth research later.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

I like to call them "copy&paste whores".


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

*I like to keep it simple....in South America, Spain, and the Caribbean, these folk are simply know as "Pendejos".*


----------

